# servicing an old Gaggia Classic



## fortunemunkey (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi all,

I've got an old Gaggia Classic. Not sure the year of manufacture, but it's before the case was made of stainless steel, so it has various rusts spots in the areas that get damp, but no air (so thankfully mostly where you can't see it!).

I've had this rotten egg smell for a couple of years, and been unable to identify, when I had a flash and thought it could be the coffee machine. A bit of googling later, and it's definitely a possiblility.

So...I took it apart to give it a proper clean (I do descale and clean with puly caff every now and then. Nowhere near as much as I should, but I do do it!).

Once dismantled, I noticed corrosion around pretty much every joint. I presume this means there must be leaks, so first order of the day is to replace all the o-rings when re-assembling.

now the big problem: I simply cannot seperate the boiler from the group head. The bolts just will not move. There is a LOT of corrosion on the boiler/grouphead interface, so I presume it's the same on the threads.

I've tried cleaning without separating by submerging the whole thing in de-scaler, but I don't really know if that will really do the job.

Question is, is it worth persevering to separate and clean inside (next step is more leverage, and if that doesn't work drill out and potentially re-tap the threads.), or is this more likely to damage it, and therefore I should just leave as-is, re-assemble, and use until death (or sell on ebay with appropriate description). Or is there another way to sort this out? something like wd40, but that works and doesn't stink?

Leon

P.S. I did search, but haven't found a good answer so far.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I had a similar problem. I wouldn't advise soaking in descaler as it could damage the boiler.

I had to get them drilled out in the end by an engineer friend.

The boiler doesn't have threads and is held because the group does so if you can get the heads of the bolts off it will come off.

You could try some penetrating fluid or heating the bolts but this didn't Work for me.

Good luck!


----------



## fortunemunkey (Mar 14, 2014)

if I get the heads off the bolt though, I'll leave the bottom in the grouphead, which won't be ideal.

Hmm, I've already soaked the boiler. maybe I should reassemble without new seals to see if it works ok before spending £12 on seals. Might be time to retire it


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

You can pick up a boiler fairly cheaply as the evolution, and baby uses same one.

Once you have the heads and boiler off you will have purchase to remove the bottom of the bolts.

it's not worth retiring the whole thing.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It sounds as if the seal you need to replace is the one between the boiler and group head. Did you immerse the boiler completely in liquid ? did you get the 4 terminals wet ? If you did it may be kaput !! Applying heat with a soldering iron or gas torch helps to expand the aluminium then use "pluss gass" penetrating fluid

not WD 40 as it is not very effective.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

send me a email, I will get you sorted


----------



## fortunemunkey (Mar 14, 2014)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> send me a email, I will get you sorted


Can't PM you as I'm a new member, so emailed you through the form on your website.


----------



## fortunemunkey (Mar 14, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> It sounds as if the seal you need to replace is the one between the boiler and group head. Did you immerse the boiler completely in liquid ? did you get the 4 terminals wet ? If you did it may be kaput !! Applying heat with a soldering iron or gas torch helps to expand the aluminium then use "pluss gass" penetrating fluid
> 
> not WD 40 as it is not very effective.


yes, submerged... :-(

I am thinking to reassemble as is, old seals etc and all, and just see if it remotely works at all before spending money on parts. If I can repair rather than replace though, I would be happy. The whole reason I bought the classic second hand was that my previous machine failed, and there were no spares available.

Leon


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Where do you live????

I am in the lucky position of living a few miles from a authorised Gaggia supplier and service centre, so every couple of years I send it in for a service. Cost about £40 if I remember. They change all the seals, dismantle the boiler, flush it through then pressure check it all. They are based in Halifax. If you don't live anywhere near then maybe box it up safely and courier to them?


----------



## fortunemunkey (Mar 14, 2014)

thanks all, I had a good chat with Mark on the phone (thanks Mark!), and now now my plan of attack. I will report back if successful.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

fortunemunkey said:


> I've had this rotten egg smell for a couple of years, and been unable to identify


I think I'd be visiting the doctor with that one.


----------

